# Kibble Recommendations??



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

This is a good site to research kibble. Many dogs have different nutritional needs and I'm not familiar with toy breeds (I have standards) - hopefully someone will be able to guide you, in the meantime check out the dog food analysis site!

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been through

Dry:
Iams
Blue Buffalo
Pro Pac
Fromm Duck, Chicken, whitefish.
Taste of the Wild
Royal Cainin

Wet:
Canidae Salmon
Wellness
Ceasar's
Pedigree
Purina One
Fromm Chicken and Beef

She liked the Royal Cainin but now seems to be heading off of that


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Just my personal opinion: I don't feed kibble, but if I did, it would be Acana Pacifica.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

For kibble, I prefer grain free and no chicken since my boy has some allergies. 

Even if you don't go grain free, I would avoid corn, wheat and soy. Look for a named meat (lamb, chicken, beef) or meat meal (i.e., lamb meal, chicken meal, etc.) in the first few ingredients. If the first ingredient is a grain, I would avoid it. 

We have tried Wellness, Taste of the Wild and Innova EVO (this is the one I am feeding right now).


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I feed Taste of the Wild - Pacific Stream. The Sierra (lamb) variety has similar protein and fat percentages. I've also heard good things about: Acana, Innova Evo, Wellness Core, and Orijen. TOTW is less expensive than the others, but it's still a good, grainless food.

Do check out the dogfoodanalysis site. The 6 star foods tend to be very expensive and sometimes too rich for the average house pet. The 5 star foods are fine. If you're on a very tight budget, some of the 4 star foods aren't too terrible. I would definitely NOT go below that.


----------



## poodle lover22 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks! 

Right now, I am feeding mainly a home made dog food recipe from the breeder, and the kibble is also out. I am finding that the kibble is not being eaten, and wasn't even before we started the new dog food recipe. I think the breeder feeds the royal canin food. We were feeding that, and they seemed to be the same about that- not really eating it.

Anyone heard of Natural Choice?? I do have a few samples of that...


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

The dog food analysis site rates this particular type of Natural Choice as a 2 star (not great...) 

Dog Food Reviews - Nutro Natural Choice Puppy Lamb Meal & Rice formula - Powered by ReviewPost

There are different varieties and not all are listed on the website - but I just picked one to give you an idea. 

Here's a review for Royal Canin (also a 2 star):

Dog Food Reviews - Royal Canin Mini Poodle 30 - Powered by ReviewPost

I have four dogs and they all eat a little something different, but here are the reviews for the foods we feed (2 are 6 star, one is a 4 star):

Dog Food Reviews - Orijen Six Fish - Powered by ReviewPost
Dog Food Reviews - Wellness Core Reduced Fat - Powered by ReviewPost
Dog Food Reviews - Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison - Powered by ReviewPost

Hopefully you can find something that, not only they'll eat and enjoy, but that is also good nutrition for them and not filled with things they can't digest!

Good luck!


----------



## poodle lover22 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dog Food Reviews - Nutro Natural Choice Small Bites Lamb Meal & Rice Formula - Powered by ReviewPost is the one I have a sample of. 

I think I have seen some of the ones mentioned. I will check them out.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

natural choice isn't bad. 10 years ago it was quite good. But now there are many much better foods out there. 

IF you have a picky eater you might find Raw or cooked a better option. I have a boy who won't touch kibble 3-4 days a week. but on raw he does spins and flies around he gets so excited. He's the reason we switched to raw.


----------

